# another one from the archives (candle-holder / cookie tree)



## phinds (Jan 16, 2012)

Found another one while still pursuing the family photo project. This one I make at the request of SWMBO some 25+ years ago. She wanted something she called a "candle-holder cookie tree" and this is what I came up with. It's red oak with a polyurethane finish and I formed everything except the dowels in the bottom part which are commercial.

If you look carefully you'll see that the lower portion of the bottom right two cookies are missing. My son was 2 at the time. I could never prove it, but I think he may have had something to do with that.

[attachment=1126]


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 16, 2012)

*RE: another one from the archives*

that's awesome. The 1/2 eaten cookies are funny too Paul


----------



## CodyS (Jan 17, 2012)

*RE: another one from the archives*

he only got to 2 of them?!?! I would have had the lot... even now :i_dunno:

very nicely done though!


----------

